# Here are some bait stands I threw together



## therichinc (Jun 14, 2013)

These are some bait stands that I made last month to go in my office. I am a Huge fisherman, as well as antique, unique, rare, and JDM bait and rod & reel collector...

This one is a slab off of a Red oak burl that I cut up to be stabilized I kept this piece and a few more to make some stands. I took some 1/16" stainless steel dowel and bent it to hold the bait in place. It is holding a Imakatsu Javallon Swimbait.
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_2910_zps565267b4.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_2912_zpsba2d4f46.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_2914_zpsa975969c.jpg


Then I did one out of Mesquite. It has plexi glass holders for the bait. (Personally I like the oak burl one better, More sleek looking I think). It is holding a First S by Maria.
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_2908_zps12fce487.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_2907_zpscabf7e04.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_2909_zps8d6e7a60.jpg


----------



## jaustin (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks good to me.

I think If you would of used the same mounting technique as the first one on the second one it would of looked more sleeker.

When i saw the first one i really couldn't tell how you mounted it till i saw the third picture. The hooks kinda of camouflaged the dowels


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 15, 2013)

jaustin said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> I think If you would of used the same mounting technique as the first one on the second one it would of looked more sleeker.
> 
> When i saw the first one i really couldn't tell how you mounted it till i saw the third picture. The hooks kinda of camouflaged the dowels



What he ^^ said. Very cool ideas


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Interesting....I saw bait stands and thought hunting....then upon seeing them. I says to myself, "Self, that's a great idea." 
looks good as well.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice display! I like the first mounting method the best too. I have a few lures on permeant display on logs in our local rivers.


----------



## therichinc (Jun 15, 2013)

Mizer said:


> Very nice display! I like the first mounting method the best too. I have a few lures on permeant display on logs in our local rivers.



I probably have more then my share of those displays in lakes around Texas as well...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice. I like the first one best too. Do you make any of your own lures? I have some really cool ones one of my customer made and surprised me with. Two are mounted on one of my straw hats - too dang pretty to use.


----------



## therichinc (Jun 15, 2013)

Never made my own baits, I have way to many to need to make my own haha...


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 16, 2013)

Those are cool. Rick


----------



## gator (Jun 16, 2013)

really like them. fellow chaser of the fins myself sabine lake trinity bay and all the east texas lakes


----------

